# Qx-3202 Clock/radio/disc Player



## photosal

Hi all,
My rig is a 2005 28FRLS. It has a stereo sys. in the wall. I am having a few problems with it. All the manual states is that it is a QX-3202. I have tried to find who makes it so I can find a repair place near me.

Has any one had to repair their unit?

Any info on it will help.

Thanks
photosal


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Sal!
I googled the model # and came up with this: Quest RV Motorhome In Wall Clock / AM / FM / CD Stereo QX3202. Hope that helps you!!
Darlene


----------

